# My First Attempt At Smoking A Fattie



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

Well this is my first attempt at smoking a Fattie.

1LB of breakfast sausage
Mushrooms
Yellow onion
Green bell pepper
Fresh spinach
Mozzarella cheese
Smoke Provolone cheese
Asiago cheese
Parmesan cheese
Romano cheese
Fontina cheese
Ham
Wrapped in bacon


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

For some reason I can't load but one picture.
I have resized them all. I post them on my fishing site.


----------



## coyote (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm. I don't think you had enough cheese..lol..sounds good


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

I resized them again. Let see if this will work.


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great, very nice bacon weave !!!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 4, 2008)

That fatty is PHAT !! gotta learn me that weave !!


----------



## mrsb (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice roll and weave.  I really need to start practicing these more often!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a great smoke from here.


----------



## erain (Aug 4, 2008)

nice weave on an apparenttly cheesy fatty. this would have to take the cake for most cheeses in a fatty!!! great job!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great nice job


----------



## ga_smoker (Aug 4, 2008)

Now THAT"S a fattie....good job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey... heckuva first run there!  Well done!


----------



## ck311 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great looking fatty and weave.. Now I'm going to have to start using the weave to keep up with everyone and there great looking fattys


----------



## vlap (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice!!! You got me hungry now.


----------



## babyback (Aug 4, 2008)

Very creative and tasty lookin fatty!


----------



## krusher (Aug 4, 2008)

that looks great,  are you sure that the first time??

I havent tried that basket weave but it sure looks good


----------



## worknplay (Aug 5, 2008)

Haven't tried a "fatty" yet. But that looks like a great start. Just basics for me,beef/chicken/pork/salmon! And boy howdy am I learning alot from this "awesome" forum!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Any specifics on time, temp, type of wood, etc?


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

great job on the weave..i just wraped mine ,,,ill do the weave next time.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the weave,  though I just smoke mine naked.

I put one in everytime I'm smoking something else.  No need to waste time and space as long as the smokers going.  As far as time or temp, about 2 hrs till it hits 160-165 depending what it's stuffed with.


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

Well this is my first attempt at smoking a Fattie.

1LB of breakfast sausage
Mushrooms
Yellow onion
Green bell pepper
Fresh spinach
Mozzarella cheese
Smoke Provolone cheese
Asiago cheese
Parmesan cheese
Romano cheese
Fontina cheese
Ham
Wrapped in bacon


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

For some reason I can't load but one picture.
I have resized them all. I post them on my fishing site.


----------



## coyote (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm. I don't think you had enough cheese..lol..sounds good


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

I resized them again. Let see if this will work.


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 4, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great, very nice bacon weave !!!


----------



## gorillagrilla (Aug 4, 2008)

That fatty is PHAT !! gotta learn me that weave !!


----------



## mrsb (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice roll and weave.  I really need to start practicing these more often!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a great smoke from here.


----------



## erain (Aug 4, 2008)

nice weave on an apparenttly cheesy fatty. this would have to take the cake for most cheeses in a fatty!!! great job!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great nice job


----------



## ga_smoker (Aug 4, 2008)

Now THAT"S a fattie....good job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey... heckuva first run there!  Well done!


----------



## ck311 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great looking fatty and weave.. Now I'm going to have to start using the weave to keep up with everyone and there great looking fattys


----------



## vlap (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice!!! You got me hungry now.


----------



## babyback (Aug 4, 2008)

Very creative and tasty lookin fatty!


----------



## krusher (Aug 4, 2008)

that looks great,  are you sure that the first time??

I havent tried that basket weave but it sure looks good


----------



## worknplay (Aug 5, 2008)

Haven't tried a "fatty" yet. But that looks like a great start. Just basics for me,beef/chicken/pork/salmon! And boy howdy am I learning alot from this "awesome" forum!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Any specifics on time, temp, type of wood, etc?


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

great job on the weave..i just wraped mine ,,,ill do the weave next time.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the weave,  though I just smoke mine naked.

I put one in everytime I'm smoking something else.  No need to waste time and space as long as the smokers going.  As far as time or temp, about 2 hrs till it hits 160-165 depending what it's stuffed with.


----------

